# Masturbation: How Often?



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

So how often do you masturbate (when you are not in a relationship)?

If you are multi-orgasmic, don't count orgasms...count masturbation sessions.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> So how often do you masturbate (when you are not in a relationship)?
> 
> If you are multi-orgasmic, don't count orgasms...count masturbation sessions.


are we just counting sittings, or does it count separately if you go 2-4 times in a row?


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

It's usually about 2x per day but it goes up to about 3 times per day every time I log onto this forum and _come_ across your avatar...@Popinjay.

So, thanks, I guess.


----------



## DavidPopulus (Nov 25, 2011)

min 3 a day but when I relationship I can be very demanding (damn my iron libido).


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> are we just counting sittings, or does it count separately if you go 2-4 times in a row?


Assuming the refractory period is no greater than ~15 minutes, several ejaculations in a row could be classified together as one session. If the refractory period is greater than 30 minutes, I'd definitely classify them separately.



CassiusClay314 said:


> It's usually about 2x per day but it goes up to about 3 times per day every time I log onto this forum and _come_ across your [email protected]_Popinjay_ .
> So, thanks, I guess.


LOL...I like the current Vanessa avatar so much I'm not motivated to change it, so I keep changing my profile picture instead.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Every waking second of my life is just one giant masturbation session.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I never have an exact number for this. 

I mean, I went like three months without masturbating earlier this year. Then up to 3-5 times a week. Then every day, at least once a day (up to 3-4 times). Lately it's been around 3-5 times a week, sometimes more, sometimes less. 

I love schedules, but I have to switch it up sometimes.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Twice a day at most.


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

Would have liked to have seen this broken down into male/female subsections


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

It really depends. Sometimes even more than twice a day. I'm not counting my multiple orgasms either. xD


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

it changes around, sometimes once every month and sometimes every other day


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends. If I need to focus on getting shit done, then the monkey will mindful. Otherwise, its an open schedule for shennegains.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I just came here to confirm you were going to put the Ron Paul option...again.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I just came


I'm going to have to start reading faster because I could have sworn that sentence was going to go somewhere else.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Why do you wanna know?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Who said:


> I'm going to have to start reading faster because I could have sworn that sentence was going to go somewhere else.


And that's your first symptom of trying too hard (or not hard enough).  I also expect you to make a childish joke out of "hard enough" so don't try.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> And that's your first symptom of trying too hard (or not hard enough).  I also expect you to make a childish joke out of "hard enough" so don't try.


Or not hard enough, and don't make "hard" jokes, that's too easy. And damn this fucking non-editing business.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> And that's your first symptom of trying too hard (or not hard enough).  I also expect you to make a childish joke out of "hard enough" so don't try.


 I'd say it's a sign of not trying enough if anything because I wasn't really trying to do anything in particular. My mind was just in the gutter from all the masturbation talk, so the clause "I just came" took on a different meaning when I first skimmed over it. I was not attempting to be funny, clever, or immature or anything; that's honestly the way I read it at first.

That's why I'm not making a "hard" joke here. I hadn't even thought about the alternate meaning of the word until you brought it up because given the context of the way you used "hard" in your post it was immediately obvious which one you meant. The "came" you meant was ambiguous to me at first and when it wound up being the opposite one I initially expected, I found it ironic and mildly amusing.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I just came here to confirm you were going to put the Ron Paul option...again.


I am one of the core members of his campaign committee, along with Chuck Norris and the dancing young/old dude from the Six Flags commercials. I'm legally obligated to insert Ron Paul into all polls on PerC.

I admit, however, I sometimes find it difficult to remain firm in my committment to fully milk this whole campaign process and provide an adequate stream of useful data...along with the white noise...to impregnate this long-shot chance of an election bid. I do...what I can.

The rest of you need to get your minds out of the gutter. This is a serious discussion. Let me give you a pearl of advice: take a deep breath and then take a good, long, hard look at yourselves, friends. Don't just explode uncontrollably with loads of innuendo that is uncalled for...nor allow your childish imaginations to snowball into the comments of others. You should be ashamed of yourselves. You all have egg on your face now.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Apparently more often than everyone else here. :-/


----------

